# The Departed



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I went to Luchenbach last night to see Cody Canada and the Departed. Really nice new cd they put out. My friend Chris Doege is the drummer and he took me back to the bus to visit with Seth James and Cody. Real laid back dudes. Talked with Seth about PRS since I'm in the market and haven't had the opportunity to check one out. I'm probably gonna look hard at a PRS DGT!


----------

